# Die Minions kommen ins Kino. Erster Trailer veröffentlicht



## Niza (4. November 2014)

*Die Minions kommen ins Kino. Erster Trailer veröffentlicht*

Endlich ist es soweit.

Die Minions kommen endlich mit einen eigenen Film ins Kino.

Kinostart ist der 2.7.2015.

Der erste Trailer wurde veröffentlicht:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l62Q-xXxaiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was freue ich mich schon darauf .

Den muss ich einfach sehen.

Quellen:
Minions: Erster Trailer zum gelben Abenteuer!
Ich - Einfach Unverbesserlich: Spin-off: Die Minions machen New York unsicher - Kino & TV - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


Mfg:
Niza


----------



## shotta (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Die Minions kommen ins Kino. Erster Trailer veröffentlicht*

freu mich schon total drauf, fand die ersten beide teile echt gut.
die minions muss man einfach lieben


----------



## 3-tium (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Minions kommen ins Kino. Erster Trailer veröffentlicht*

Jeder der kleine Geschwister hat, wird diesen Fim lieben. Die funkelnden Augen und das Lachen während des Filmes sind einfach unbezahlbar.


----------



## duftige (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Minions kommen ins Kino. Erster Trailer veröffentlicht*

Ich war zuerst skeptisch, aber jetzt liebe ich diesen Film.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Minions kommen ins Kino. Erster Trailer veröffentlicht*

Ich werde bald mit Junior diesen Film im Kino anschauen, freuen uns schon sehr


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Minions kommen ins Kino. Erster Trailer veröffentlicht*



3-tium schrieb:


> Jeder der kleine Geschwister hat, wird diesen Fim lieben. Die funkelnden Augen und das Lachen während des Filmes sind einfach unbezahlbar.


Kann ich zwar nicht mit dienen aber sobald der als BR auf dem Markt ist wird er in meinem Besitz sein. BANANA


----------



## 3-tium (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Minions kommen ins Kino. Erster Trailer veröffentlicht*

Banana!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die Minions kommen ins Kino. Erster Trailer veröffentlicht*

Wer soll das beurteilen? Wenn man die beiden Vorgänger kennt sollte man wissen was da kommt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die Minions kommen ins Kino. Erster Trailer veröffentlicht*



steve255 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich der Film echt?  Hab irgendwie noch so meine Zweifel.



Anschauen und sich sein eigenes Urteil bilden^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. September 2015)

*AW: Die Minions kommen ins Kino. Erster Trailer veröffentlicht*

Entweder man ist ein Flathead und steht auf so ein Zeugs oder man geht in die Glockendisco zum Singen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die Minions kommen ins Kino. Erster Trailer veröffentlicht*



steve255 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich der Film echt?  Hab irgendwie noch so meine Zweifel.



Hast den Film geschaut?


----------

